# The Winner!



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, did one of our Oregonian Outbackers win the 340 million dollar Powerball? The winning ticket was purchased in Oregon. Wouldn't it be great if it was an Outbacker? I hope, I hope, I hope.























Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Guess I can toss my tickets....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just think of how many people "donated" a dollar to the payoff for that one ticket.

Have never played, probably never will, I'm too cheap to lose a dollar









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well guys, now that you mention it....









We having been trying to decide how to spend the first annual (of 30) 7,400,000.00 check (after taxes).

I figure by the time the DW and I come to agreement on that one, we may have actually won one of these things!

But not this time!









Ah... but to dream!....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The lucky winner bought the ticket in Jackson County in southern "Aragone".

I could slap the news media some days, then if I did I couldn't fire off my "Learn to Pronounce Oregon" email to them. Say it with me now... ORYGUN!









I think I hear that a Class-A just sold in Souther Oregon too...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

One of those nasty rich republicans from New Hampshire won some of it!
Sen. Gregg
He is giving it all to charity.

kjdj.org?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
I was taught to pronounce it...OR-EH-GONE.

A course, I'm jist a NorVeeeeeeeeejen from dat der' Nort Dakodah!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

the lottery is a tax on people who don't do math very well














.

wait, I resemble that remark!! my $10 contribution didn't win anything either







.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

30 people at my wife's work each put in $3.00 and purchased 93 tickets. They won a grand total of $7.00. I bought one ticket for $1.00 and matched 4 of the 5 numbers and won $100! To let you know how close I came, the fifth number was off by only one digit and I missed the powerball by one as well. Perhaps I should play more often!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

You've gotta be kidding me? A multi millionaire senator who buys lotto tickets.

Go figure.

Wayne


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with Mike. I wouldn't know how to purchase a lotto ticket -- don't even know how much they cost. Sure did see a lot of people lined up in front of me at the store, tho, and they seemed to know how it was done.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm with you vdub never bought a lotto ticket myself.
I go into the pool at work thats about it.
only because if they hit I don't want to be the only one left there alone.









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I go into the pool at work thats about it.
> only because if they hit I don't want to be the only one left there alone


 Good one Don









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rarely buy tickets myself, however when the jackpots get into nine digit territory, it's pretty hard to ignore!

I mean, after all, with 340 million you could buy out Keystone and implement some real quality control!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What he said!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike
Have to go with the flow









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjdj said:


> One of those nasty rich republicans from New Hampshire won some of it!
> Sen. Gregg
> He is giving it all to charity.
> 
> ...


Glad to report that "as a nasty rich republican" he is still in the minority here in NH (there are others - our immediate past-Gov. comes to mind.... tho' those are ugly thoughts and are quickly banished).







When they show up, we try to send them to Massachusetts where they get devoured by the "BIG DIG".









We still believe in our State motto here in the north country - LIVE FREE OR DIE - although this time of year it changes a bit to "LIVE, FREEZE & DIE".


----------

